# Sean Madden/ Dp Free



## hyperspace (Jun 12, 2014)

Some of you may know him. For those who don't he recovered from DP and made tons of videos and started working on a book.

Now he has stopped all those things and taken his videos down.

My question is, does anyone have these videos saved?


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

His channel and videos are still up


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just search depersonalization. The videos are under a different channel name


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

Jjj123 said:


> Just search depersonalization. The videos are under a different channel name


 what is the channel called? I can't find it


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just search depersonalization. You'll see it


----------



## reactor (Nov 10, 2016)

Jjj123 said:


> Just search depersonalization. You'll see it


link it. nobody can find it


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

Jjj123 said:


> Just search depersonalization. You'll see it


on YouTube?


----------



## jestemzalamany (Sep 7, 2016)

could somebody link i cant find it.


----------



## hyperspace (Jun 12, 2014)

Woah Kayseas is back,

I thought you were done with this long ago


----------



## hyperspace (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it doesn't exist and he's trolling.


----------



## kayseas95 (Feb 25, 2013)

hyperspace said:


> Woah Kayseas is back,
> 
> I thought you were done with this long ago


i am done with it I just come on here to give people advice


----------

